# Potential New Members



## letmebackinplease

The new owners are only interested in the marketing dollar and click rate. There has been no new members validated since 6 October. No one is or likely will be administering the forum. There is only vultures left picking at the carcass.

Do yourselves a favour and follow one of these links for a much better introduction to the great sport of kayak fishing.

www.kfdu.com.au
www.vyak.net
www.theyakshed.com
www.yakfishwest.com


----------



## Guest

letmebackinplease said:


> No one is or likely will be administering the forum.


That's the major problem. Get rid of the trolls whose only purpose is to run the place down and there is potential for it to turn into something better than it was.

The links you posted will test whether anyone is watching over us.


----------



## kayakone

OnceBitten said:


> letmebackinplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is or likely will be administering the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the major problem. Get rid of the trolls whose only purpose is to run the place down and there is potential for it to turn into something better than it was.
> 
> The links you posted will test whether anyone is watching over us.
Click to expand...

I agree wholeheartedly with OnceBitten.

Letmebackinplease, do you have a vendetta against AKFF? 
You have 13 posts, 10 of which are on one thread....that is _hardly_ contributing. May I suggest that _you_ join those other sites, and let us try to build up AKFF again. There is heaps of information here in Wiki, Safety, etc., and there will be trip reports and laughter again, as well as useful information from experienced yak fishermen.

BTW, take Jatzo with you.


----------



## Guest

Blimey they don't give in easily these Doomsday Trolls do they. Pity it's not working guys. So as Trevor has so eloquently put it do us a favour and go back to where your negativity will be better appreciated. And take that other Turkey jatzo/Ritzo/Sao or whatever his name is with you.


----------



## KarlD

Have you not checked the stats?, I suggest you do, regardless of the motive of the comments it's correct that the last user joined on the 6th. I suspected the admin has gone awol and that's not encouraging.


----------



## kayakone

KarlD said:


> Have you not checked the stats?, I suggest you do, regardless of the motive of the comments it's correct that the last user joined on the 6th. I suspected the admin has gone awol and that's not encouraging.


No, I haven't. (blame Keza at the shed  ) We still have a forum to discuss kayak fishing, and Jimbo may have a report of a couple of monster catches from today. :shock: Hope he gets the time to post a report.


----------



## jatzo

RedActor said:


> And take that other Turkey jatzo/Ritzo/Sao or whatever his name is with you.


Jatz is Arnotts ideology, the denomination I was by happenstance borne into, so therefore by obvious deduction must of course be the correct one. Ritzo is a completely different belief system, and of course completely incorrect and heretical, therefore. Sao, although originating from the Arnotts point of view, square is very different from round, and I am personally insulted to be associated with that flawed branch of crispy theology.


----------



## kayakone

jatzo said:


> RedActor said:
> 
> 
> 
> And take that other Turkey jatzo/Ritzo/Sao or whatever his name is with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Jatz is Arnotts ideology, the denomination I was by happenstance borne into, so therefore by obvious deduction must of course be the correct one. Ritzo is a completely different belief system, and of course completely incorrect and heretical, therefore. Sao, although originating from the Arnotts point of view, square is very different from round, and I am personally insulted to be associated with that flawed branch of crispy theology.
Click to expand...

Good. Hope the shed welcomes you with open arms. But don't hold your breath. There are too many good people at 'theyakshed' to put up with your style of communicating.


----------



## jatzo

kayakone said:


> good people


could you indulge me with your interpretation or definition of what you mean here?


----------



## jatzo

of course that was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Guest

let it go Jatzo, just let it go. You know you want to do it.


----------



## intrepid

kayakone said:


> Letmebackinplease, do you have a vendetta against AKFF?


you could try to report your concerns to a AKFF moderator?


----------



## kayakone

intrepid said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Letmebackinplease, do you have a vendetta against AKFF?
> 
> 
> 
> you could try to report your concerns to a AKFF moderator?
Click to expand...

Thanks Intrepid, but I can't, well I don't think I can. I'm not in the shed, and are there any moderators left in AKFF?


----------



## intrepid

kayakone said:


> Thanks Intrepid, but I can't, well I don't think I can. I'm not in the shed, and are there any moderators left in AKFF?


oh, right...

seems not:

memberlist.php?mode=leaders


----------



## Physhopath

intrepid said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but I can't, and are there any moderators left in AKFF?
> 
> 
> 
> oh, right...
> 
> seems not:
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=leaders
Click to expand...

Nope, just adds


----------



## Stealthfisha

OnceBitten said:


> letmebackinplease said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one is or likely will be administering the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> The links you posted will test whether anyone is watching over us.
Click to expand...

No one is watching if you guys have not figured it out FYI


----------



## Guest

I think you are mistaken Stealthfisha. These guys are professionals and they know what they are doing. Experience tells them the ratbags will burn themselves out and eventually leave. Then all they have to do is delete their posts and no one will know they ever existed.

PS. To see how smart they really are try typing the name of that other kayak fishing forum and see what comes of it. Here's my attempt - they asked.com.au. Clever eh?


----------



## Guest

nice try redactor, why did you gutless out an delete your thread

you are no man, just a sad sad little smelly person


----------



## Guest

I resent that Jase. I might be smelly but no way am I sad. :lol:

Never enter a battle of wits unarmed my dear man. ;-)


----------



## Duggo

Jase, some better advice would be to not become involved in an argument with a proven idiot, they just drag things down to there level and beat you with there vast experience.


----------



## Guest

Duggo said:


> Jase, some better advice would be to not become involved in an argument with a proven idiot, they just drag things down to there level and beat you with there vast experience.


yeah mate, I'm not going to achieve much talking to a gutless cunt

fuck him, can't be true to yourself, can't be true to anyone, the man doesn't have a code


----------



## Guest

Better advice still Jase. Don't enter into a battle of wits unarmed old mate.


----------



## Sparra




----------



## robertwho

This site is now obviously cactus so I am bumping this thread


----------



## robertwho

robertwho said:


> This site is now obviously cactus so I am bumping this thread


Bumping again. 
For the benefit of anyone returning to this site after an absence the ex-moderators from this forum have created a new one at www.theyakshed.com


----------



## Guest

Thanks for that robertwho, it's nice of you to share the love around. So in the spirit of sharing I'de like to add http://www.kfdu.com to the list and commend it to you. I've found it to be a very caring and inclusive community.


----------



## robertwho

RedActor said:


> Thanks for that robertwho, it's nice of you to share the love around. So in the spirit of sharing I'de like to add http://www.kfdu.com to the list. I've found it to be a very good community, and importantly unlike that other one it comes without any baggage.
> 
> I really hope your admin/moderating duties over at the new one you created aren't as difficult as they were here The cretinns (those who thought AKFF was their own private plaything) started destroying the joint. :lol:


I am not, nor been, a mod either here nor there, so I have no idea what your issues are. KFDU is a fine forum too and plenty of people are members of multiple forums.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

Sheesh. What happened to this place?


----------



## Frocklizard

GlenelgKiller said:


> Sheesh. What happened to this place?


There's a new sheriff in town I believe his name is Paul


----------



## Stealthfisha

RedActor said:


> I think you are mistaken Stealthfisha. These guys are professionals and they know what they are doing. Experience tells them the ratbags will burn themselves out and eventually leave. Then all they have to do is delete their posts and no one will know they ever existed.
> 
> PS. To see how smart they really are try typing the name of that other kayak fishing forum and see what comes of it. Here's my attempt - they asked.com.au. Clever eh?


NOPE.....seriously...no one is watching Paul


----------



## Stealthfisha

robertwho said:


> This site is now obviously cactus so I am bumping this thread


bumpity bump bump bump :lol: 
For those that are wondering what happened.....id say at least 400 members left and went to The Yak Shed and or KFDU.....


----------



## tomsie

and more impotently: NO NEW MEMBERS SINCE 06-10-2014!!!


----------



## Nbh00d

BUMP to keep this thread going LOL !!!


----------



## Guest

Gday Nbh00d, 
The Polycraft is a nice boat mate, but quite a bit different to the old one. Do you still get out on the Hobie at all?


----------



## Nbh00d

Na sold the hobies but my mate owns a few hobies so occasionally I go on a yak trip with him.


----------



## porkchop

bump


----------



## JW

RIP AKFF................................


----------



## jasonb

thats a shame , why is it dying ? ..cheers jas


----------



## Macbrand

Just got my yak out of storage.

Come to checkout what's new.

Not much since last year.

Pity, This is/was a great site but with no new content then I guess I will check out the other sites listed earlier.

Matt


----------



## porkchop

bump


----------



## bildad

bump


----------



## Jeffen

Bump,

how did this happen?


----------



## Stealthfisha

Bumpity bump bump bump!
Hahahahahah hahhah


----------



## Physhopath

Bump,

The Yak Shad is the place to go,


----------



## Macbrand

Bump

See you at The Yak Shed


----------

